# NOTD- January 11, 2011



## Thefemaleclown (Jan 11, 2011)

So I've been doing more playing around with my Bundle Monster plates.

This one I ended up liking a lot though doing the full nail design worried me. I don't like anything too jazzy but the colors I chose mellowed it out. Second, I was worried because the designs on the bundle monster plates for full nail is on the small side. It did not fit on my thumb or middle finger so I had to do it twice on each. On the thumb you can see the overlap but it really isn't that noticeable. 

The Colors areeeeeee

Base: Revlon-Hot for chocolate

Stamp: Milani- Mr. Sandman

And the Plate was BM21







The formula of the Revlon was AMAZING. It was good after one coat but my OCD required two. It's a dark chocolate brown as you may have guessed. The color is lovely... sometimes. lol. Inside it looks black instead of dark brown but beyond that, it's a great color. Mr. Sandman is a fun shimmery sparkly light... bronzey sand....which worked surprisingly well as a stamping color.


----------



## Karren (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow...  those are awesome!!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree, your nails look awesome !


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 11, 2011)

They look really good, I really like that pattern!

These are my nails today:

I used Sally Hansen Hard as Nails in Sheer Strawberry as a base and Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Cherry Red for the Stamping with plate BM20 from the bundle monster or shany plates.





Adri

http://moriesnailart.weebly.com/nail-art-blog.html


----------



## crazyformakeup (Jan 13, 2011)

They are super pretty.... looks fab  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jadamiranda (Jan 13, 2011)

Love those nails.  Looks really gorgeous!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow you both did a great job. I really like the nail designs you ladies chose.


----------



## michelelee (Jan 15, 2011)

Insane cool!


----------



## FabulousCE (Jan 17, 2011)

All i can say is FABULOUS!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 17, 2011)

That 's it. I'm getting Mr. Sandman! I love those nails.

You ladies are making me want the BM palettes.


----------



## Teresamachado (Jan 19, 2011)

Cute nails ladies..


----------



## katana (Jan 19, 2011)

Very pretty ladies. Thefemaleclown, that pattern with those colours looks so good!


----------

